# Rear diffuser



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

So my carbon fibre rear diffuser was ripped of and wrecked whilst driving through a puddle....

So now I'm looking for a new one  edging more towards a carbon fibre one tho but not decided yet, just wondering if any of you could help me make my mind up?

Any online shops you would recommend?

What rear diffuser have you decided to go with post pics if you could I have a black Audi TT so thinking carbon look or carbon fibre is my best option cheers hope to hear some recommendations


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah a Carbon Fiber rear diffuser would look the best on our cars. I have a Black MK2 as well and I'm looking for a nice carbon fiber one as well. Here is a few that I have found.
http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=202607
http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... talog=6079

There is alot of stuff on those sites as well as there is a guy on here (McKenzie) that also does CF stuff for our cars. I think he has a rear skirt that could work for you.

Good luck let us know what you decide 
Rob


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

RichieO said:


> So my carbon fibre rear diffuser was ripped of and wrecked whilst driving through a puddle....
> 
> So now I'm looking for a new one  edging more towards a carbon fibre one tho but not decided yet, just wondering if any of you could help me make my mind up?
> 
> ...


Out of interest how deep was the water approx.


----------



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

robbie_boy said:


> Yeah a Carbon Fiber rear diffuser would look the best on our cars. I have a Black MK2 as well and I'm looking for a nice carbon fiber one as well. Here is a few that I have found.
> http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... uct=202607
> http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... talog=6079
> 
> ...


Cheers mate yeh that's where I been looking on that website some really good stuff on there ok will do cheers again


----------



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

newt said:


> Out of interest how deep was the water approx.


 Pretty deep was an overflown river think its messed up my sensors on my breaks as this has come on too, unfortunately it was the only way for me to go


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one a OSIR one that will fit a S Line rear bumper £100 delivered, have some pics somewhere as one of the tabs broke was on my car with no issues at all


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I went with an Audi sports one.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=299505


----------



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> I went with an Audi sports one.
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=299505


That looks really good fair play where did you purchase that from Audi??



robokn said:


> I have one a OSIR one that will fit a S Line rear bumper £100 delivered, have some pics somewhere as one of the tabs broke was on my car with no issues at all


Wow thats cheap where did you get that from??


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I have the same deffuser it was fitted when I bought my car from Audi.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have an s-line carbon diffuser on currently but do have a spare Audi sport one like shown in the thread. Would be nice if I could sort out my own carbon diffuser though.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

RichieO said:



> That looks really good fair play where did you purchase that from Audi??


All info in link Richie, yes Audi dealer.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

hi Richie it is off my old V6, doesn't fit my TTS with my current exhaust


----------



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

robokn said:


> hi Richie it is off my old V6, doesn't fit my TTS with my current exhaust


I've got quad pipe on mine will it fit that have you got pics?


----------



## WIGGSY (Jan 18, 2012)

http://s1053.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... 2245797777

had audi paint the original, surprised at the difference it makes. 8)


----------



## RichieO (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks good i've just found this

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/produc ... cts_id=976

Says fits 2009 onwards though mines 2008 it has got an upgraded bodykit though not sure what one will it fit??


----------

